# Why do I seem to jump up at impact?



## bozza (Dec 21, 2011)

As the title says I seem to jump up at impact and my feet come off the floor causing my front foot to end up pointing forward. To me it looks as though I come in too steep and have to try get my body out the way but if anyone else can spot something I haven't or suggest anything?

There's 2 videos one with the driver and one with a 7 iron. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hDiCVAbkFk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3SU0DXskTY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 21, 2011)

It's all in the Buttocks.  In the downswing you are pulling your hips (and buttocks as they are joined) in towards the ball.  This gets you too close at impact and your central nervous system realises that 'Huston We Have A Problem' if you dont do something you will create a massive 'Sherman'  so it makes you lift up on your toes allowing you to get back to the ball.

Solution:  Keep your Butt stuck out.  Practice at home by sticking a chair behind your butt and making swings while keeping contact.

Look at this video, It should help:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNwSfz0_KDM


----------



## timchump (Dec 21, 2011)

not sure if its related to your jumping at impact put your massively hitting on an out to in swing path, 

i think you need to be hitting away from yourself, out to the right more at impact, and letting your hands release turnover, to draw the ball back in.


if you do this your distance and accruacy will improve a great deal


----------



## timchump (Dec 21, 2011)

just to add i had a similar problem with my right foot kicking towards the left way too early in the swing, 
my pro was obsessed with it, bought it up at every lesson, he bascially taught me to hit the ball without moving my feet at all, flat footed, and only let my right foot come up when they it was pulled round at the very end of by the follow through


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 21, 2011)

Agree with Tim 100%. All that is happening is you are coming so far on the out to in that the only way your body can get out of the way is to jump up. Otherwise you would just jar your body as you come through the ball.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 21, 2011)

Bozza you are casting the club over the top on the downswing and having to jump up out of the way, your clubhead follows the path shown on the left, the one on the right is more ideal.


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2011)

Bob and his headcover drill might help ?


----------



## bozza (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, it's kinda what I thought was happening. I've tried to come from the inside more but it seems to mess my swing up completey. 

Just going to have to perserveer with it over winter.

Apart from the massive out to in swing is there anything else I need to look at?


----------



## bozza (Dec 22, 2011)

Looking back at my swing from around the same time last year it was no where  near as bad as an out to in swing so it's a bad habit I've picked up.

Here's a video of it, sorry about the quality.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDG1hOaO22Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## JustOne (Dec 22, 2011)

bozza said:



			Looking back at my swing from around the same time last year it was no where near as bad as an out to in swing so it's a bad habit I've picked up.

Here's a video of it, sorry about the quality.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDG1hOaO22Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to expand...

*WOW! That's totally different and really highlights the importance of videoing your swing!!!*... that swing is actually a bit flat, at the opposite end of the scale to where you are now.


----------



## timchump (Dec 22, 2011)

I think if you combined the set up on your current swing, standing taller, 
and the swing path of your previous swing you'd hit the ball really well.

If its messing your swing up hitting from the inside just check you are lined up properley shoulders and feet, and your grip is relatively strong showing 2-3 knuckles on the left hand.

i would guess you may have your shoulders pointing left and/or your grip maybe a little weak


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 22, 2011)

bozza said:



			Thanks for the advice, it's kinda what I thought was happening. I've tried to come from the inside more but it seems to mess my swing up completey. 

Just going to have to perserveer with it over winter.

Apart from the massive out to in swing is there anything else I need to look at?
		
Click to expand...

Is your grip and ball position good? If it is then I would just concentrate on getting the swing plane better. After that has changed you will see a difference in how you hit the ball. Do not try and change too much at once or it could go catastrophically wrong. Alternatively see a Pro who could maybe sort you out a lot quicker. 

Do not worry about anything else that you may be doing wrong, sort that swing path out first. As you change the swing path you may find the other swing faults will go.


----------



## DaveM (Dec 22, 2011)

Another thing you will find with your swing. Is you are releasing the clubhead to soon so you have to jump up to stop hitting the ground behind the ball.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 22, 2011)

You are swinging the club out-to-in because you are pushing your hips forward.  Like I said you have no room to swing the club without lifting up.  Just try doing that drill from Shawn Clements.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 23, 2011)

This is as much a question as and observation... everyone seems to be talking about the swing path but would it not be the case that if the weight was properly transfered onto the left side that it would be almost imposable to jump? Clearly Bubba Watson would be the exception to this!


----------



## theknife (Dec 23, 2011)

looks like your firing the hips to quick from the top which is causing a major out to in.when the club gets to the top you need to drop it into the slot then fire the hips...this gets you coming from the inside and creates lag


----------



## bozza (Dec 26, 2011)

Yup my grip and ball position is good and last time I had a lesson I got told my alignment was good as well. It's just that nasty out to in swing plane I need to fix now.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 26, 2011)

bozza said:



			Yup my grip and ball position is good and last time I had a lesson I got told my alignment was good as well. It's just that nasty out to in swing plane I need to fix now.
		
Click to expand...


Dont deal with the symptom of the problem, deal with the problem.  You are hitting across the ball and lifting up due to your posture and hip movement.

I showed you a video from Shawn Clements on posture.   Here is another from Mark Crossfield that addresses exactly your problem where you push your hips forward and lift up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8Jbjcdxaw8&feature=related


----------



## bozza (Dec 26, 2011)

SocketRocket said:



			Dont deal with the symptom of the problem, deal with the problem.  You are hitting across the ball and lifting up due to your posture and hip movement.

I showed you a video from Shawn Clements on posture.   Here is another from Mark Crossfield that addresses exactly your problem where you push your hips forward and lift up.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8Jbjcdxaw8&feature=related

Click to expand...

In my old video I'd say my posture was a problem but in my recent one I'd say it's better and my weight is more on the balls of my feet and my shoulders over my feet more like it said.

But I will give it a try next time I'm down the range and see what happens.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 26, 2011)

bozza said:



			In my old video I'd say my posture was a problem but in my recent one I'd say it's better and my weight is more on the balls of my feet and my shoulders over my feet more like it said.

But I will give it a try next time I'm down the range and see what happens.
		
Click to expand...

In your last video just hold a line on the back of your butt and see how far forward you push your hips from that line.  Look how out of balance you become and the way your back foot turns in at the end of the swing.  Work on keeping your butt back and maintaining your spine tilt.


----------



## bozza (Dec 26, 2011)

SocketRocket said:



			In your last video just hold a line on the back of your butt and see how far forward you push your hips from that line.  Look how out of balance you become and the way your back foot turns in at the end of the swing.  Work on keeping your butt back and maintaining your spine tilt.
		
Click to expand...

The last video that is taken at night and is pretty blurred?


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 26, 2011)

bozza said:



			The last video that is taken at night and is pretty blurred?
		
Click to expand...

It's clear enough to see the problems.


----------



## bozza (Dec 26, 2011)

SocketRocket said:



			It's clear enough to see the problems.
		
Click to expand...

It's just that is from over a year ago and my old swing and posture. The first 2 videos at the beginning of the post that are a lot clearer and filmed during the day are the recent ones that I was asking for advice on. I put the other old video up as a comparison as to how my swing seemed a lot flatter back then.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 26, 2011)

bozza said:



			It's just that is from over a year ago and my old swing and posture. The first 2 videos at the beginning of the post that are a lot clearer and filmed during the day are the recent ones that I was asking for advice on. I put the other old video up as a comparison as to how my swing seemed a lot flatter back then.
		
Click to expand...

I am just trying to point out the problem, it's there in both videos.


----------

